# I can not read! College is evil!



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, I do not think I am the only one here who has had this problem... but if so, then I will still take any advice.

I am in my freshman year of college, and can not get myself to read my bible anymore. It seems that I am either too tired to read, not tired like I wish not too, but tired in the sense that I read and eyes unfocus and it is over.

Or when I do sit down to read something comes up... there is always something to do or be done. I suppose I just need better discipline or soemthing.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, can anyone offer any advice?

Joshua


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2004)

Many of us have trouble with time management and prioritizing spiritual duties over others. Your problem is not unique, but it must be addressed. The life of a Christian should be marked by time spent in prayer and reading the Scriptures. It is very easy to find ourselves exhausted and too tired to spend time in those duties, but they are as essential to spiritual life as food is necessary for our physical bodies. It takes self-discipline, by the grace of God, because no one can do these things for you. Whenever I start thinking there are not enough hours in the day to do everything I am supposed to do, I remember Martin Luther's famous words: 

"I have so much to do today that I should spend the first three hours in prayer."


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 29, 2004)

Martin Luther Rules!

I suppose that makes alot of sense... but of course to me things like prayer and many of the cliches I hear in church any more are just those. I mean nothing against you, or Martin Luther for that matter. But it seems like prayer has been thrown at absolutely everything these days... I know Paul says to pray about pretty much everything, but I just get sick of the people in my college.

VirgianiaHuguenot, you are completely right in all that you said. As I said before, I mean nothing against you, perhaps I have just gone to garbage churches.

I am not in a very spiritual mood right now... I just went to one of the worst chapels ever and am throughly fed up with all the garbage that is said and the people that stand up and sing the same stupid songs.... which they do not understand, if not becuase of a theological meaning (For we never have those, that would require thought!) but because it is considered worship to sing Jesus 75 times with some self praise while raising arms and doing whatever the gehenna we want...

Ok, I suppose we are not suppose to vent here on the board, hopefully someone will thoroughly humble me soon, or I may explode.

Perhaps this is part of my problem with my reading, or lack thereof... I am just sick of fake christians to the point where I am getting sick of all of them. I understand this is not good, but sometimes I am not thinking what is right, I think.... well, I think things I should not...

Ok.... I am done now, sorry bout all that, but I am still going to go ahead and post. Hopefully I can hear some wonderful words of wisdom from someone hear and look back at how much of a fool I was for the things I said.

Full of anger and hatred,
Showing himself the Fool,
Joshua


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2004)

Spiritual duties are important, but not everything that is called "spiritual" is. I had a similar experience with some youngsters from the local bible college. It's a Dispie school. I wonder if anyone has pointed out on this board besides me that there is a strong current of holiness perfectionism in Dispensationalism that has always been there.

Anyway, I'm sorry chapel is obligatory at your school, as it seems to be an insipid experience. We sometimes forget that God is well able to sanctifiy us through the experiences of everyday life as well as through the spiritual disciplines. During chapel, you might pray for these poor benighted people and that God will keep you from becoming self-righteous about knowing better. (or is that just my besetting sin?)


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 29, 2004)

Now that I have had a few hours to cool down, I think I may be ale to talk in a coherent fashion.

Tumeric, I think you are deffinately not the only one with the self-righteous thing hanging over you. If that is what you meant. I think you really nailed it. I do have that as a major problem... sadly being around all of this does not help one become humble, for who is there that can show you better, or in any case look like a real christian? This in a sense makes you feel like the only one who is any longer thinking during these chapels, which has an effect on your pride.

Sorry for all the ranting earlier, I was majorly livid about everything. Thanks to you both, you have helped me out.

O yeah, VirginiaHuguenot, I am sorry if I came across earlier as being angry at you, that was not the case at all. I was just angry at the world at that moment.

Thanks agayne,
Joshua


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 29, 2004)

Joshua,

Here is the best piece of advice I can give you. First, start small. Determine to read a few verses a day. Second, be consistent. the first will help you with the second.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2004)

Brother, I took no offense at your comments. I can very much relate to some of the concerns expressed here. It is often hard not to become cynical when the church's testimony is not what it ought to be (whether too lax or too self-righteous). But it is important to remember that the church is made up of sinners. Other people will let us down, just as we let others down. However, we will not give account of ourselves to the church or to the world, but we will give account to God. The Christian race is not a race against others, but a race through life (in this world but not of this world) towards the prize which God has in store for those who love Him and keep His commandments. Whether we are discouraged or encouraged in our walk with the Lord, we need to keep our eyes fixed upon Jesus, who is the author and finisher of our faith. May God bless you!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 29, 2004)

Brother Joshua,
I have a piece of advice for you that has helped me out:
Get the Bible on CD to use in your car. I recommend Max Mclean's version. It has helped me TREMENDOUSLY.

Also, I can identify with you on becoming extremely discouraged during worship services. There are a LOT of us here on this Board who have either gone through that or are going through it currently. Welcome to the Reformation! Its seems like oftentimes its part of the price you pay for leaving Arminian theology behind and embracing the doctrines of grace. Suddenly you notice the dearth of content from the pulpit; the lack of substance in the songs; the lack of understanding in your fellowship. It can be VERY difficult and depressing. We on the Board here are here to help you out, and to give you at least "some" like-minded fellowship.

But when all is said and done, we believe in the power of God and HIS chosen means of grace well enough to always point you back to your own local church and body of believers. Try not to become self-righteous, and try to bear with your pastor and fellow Christians in spite of their sometimes skewed understandings. (I've slowly been getting better at this, Praise God!) 

I will pray for you, Brother. Take care!


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 29, 2004)

Fred! I think you may have something there! That makes alot of sense, perhaps I will try that, no sense in me trying to read for hours, because then I have that mindset and only look for hours of time left open for reading, and since those do not occur that often, I end up not reading at all. Thanks.

Andrew, 
I wish I could keep that in mind... the whole "the church is made of sinners" I suppose that such a thought should keep one humble and away from the error of becoming self-righteous. Thank you or the advice, and thanks for not thinking I meant any of that towards you.

Christopher,
I happen to have Max McClain's audio bible here at college, I do not drive much, but I am sure I can listen to it while walking to class or while procrastinating from assignments. I am glad you guys are here, and from what I have seen we are all pretty "like-minded"... Or atleast any thing you guys do not agree on I normally do not understand anyway.

My thanks to you all again,
Joshua


----------



## andreas (Oct 30, 2004)

***I am in my freshman year of college, and can not get myself to read my bible anymore. It seems that I am either too tired to read, not tired like I wish not too, but tired in the sense that I read and eyes unfocus and it is over.***

" To whom shall I speak, and give warning, that they may hear? behold, their ear is uncircumcised, and they cannot hearken: behold, the word of the LORD is unto them a reproach; they have no delight in it". Jer.6:10

The best advice is, 
"Pray without ceasing".1 Thes.5:17,for it is frightening not to delight in God's word.

andreas.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 30, 2004)

I know this may not be the most spiritual advice, but when I am very tired and short of time I take my bible with me to the restroom. I seem to be able to focus better there, not sure why. Anyway for what it is worth, it helps me sometimes to at least remain consistent, that is in reading my Bible.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Brother Joshua,
> I have a piece of advice for you that has helped me out:
> Get the Bible on CD to use in your car. I recommend Max Mclean's version. It has helped me TREMENDOUSLY.



I second that. I have McClean's CD on Revelation and it is incredible. It almosts makes you think that you were there.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock_
> Fred! I think you may have something there! That makes alot of sense, perhaps I will try that, no sense in me trying to read for hours, because then I have that mindset and only look for hours of time left open for reading, and since those do not occur that often, I end up not reading at all. Thanks.



Joshua,

In all things, never make the perfect the enemy of the good.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 30, 2004)

Something I try and review regularly is Jonathan Edwards' resolutions. Here are a few:

8. Resolved, to act, in all respects, both speaking and doing, as if nobody had been so vile as I, and as if I had committed the same sins, or had the same infirmities or failings as others; and that I will let the knowledge of their failings promote nothing but shame in myself, and prove only an occasion of my confessing my own sins and misery to God. 

31. Resolved, never to say anything at all against anybody, but when it is perfectly agreeable to the highest degree of Christian honor, and of love to mankind, agreeable to the lowest humility, and sense of my own faults and failings, and agreeable to the golden rule; often, when I have said anything against anyone, to bring it to, and try it strictly by the test of this Resolution. 

Always remember the indicative comes before the imperative...Before you try to "do" something or resolve to study more, think back to Christ and your position in him. Take all of the wonderful reformed doctrine that you know and think on it and let that propel you forward.

Check out the rest of Edwards' Resolutions Here


----------



## cupotea (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock_
> Ok, I do not think I am the only one here who has had this problem... but if so, then I will still take any advice.
> 
> I am in my freshman year of college, and can not get myself to read my bible anymore. It seems that I am either too tired to read, not tired like I wish not too, but tired in the sense that I read and eyes unfocus and it is over.
> ...



Hey I'm in the same position, and glad to know there's someone else out there with the same problem! a) I've been finding it hard to find time to study the Bible, or anything else beyond school that I have interest in--I semi-solved this problem by taking a course on the NT. Now reading the Bible is my homework! b) I find it hard to meet like-minded student at my school. U of T is very athiestic (if that's a word), and not terribly tolerant of Christians. For example, my roommate in first year found out I was religious, and put a paper mache Satan in our room. And there were people all over the place telling me to get drunk, and tempting me to do other evil things, like go to really corrupt nightclubs, etc. And then there was the problem of finding a good church in Toronto. Anyway, it was tough. And even this year, I'm living on my own, but I'm still finding it difficult getting along with people so different from me. Anyway, I guess my point is, I'm glad to know you're out there. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Beth (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock_
> I am in my freshman year of college, and can not get myself to read my bible anymore. It seems that I am either too tired to read, not tired like I wish not too, but tired in the sense that I read and eyes unfocus and it is over. Or when I do sit down to read something comes up... there is always something to do or be done. I suppose I just need better discipline or something. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, can anyone offer any advice? Joshua



Not sure this will help, but have you ever considered the Bible on tape, where you could listen to the Bible being read while eating etc and thus spend time thinking about the verse(s) being discussed? 

Personally, I like to spend time reading my Bible just before I go to bed, then praying. It relaxes me and for lack of a better word, cools me down. 

Also have noticed that when I have someone elses needs to pray about that it helps me focus better. Not so self centered per se.

I promise to keep you in my prayers Joshua, since the first year in college can be stressful and the whole new environment stuff.

~ Beth


----------



## turmeric (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> I know this may not be the most spiritual advice, but when I am very tired and short of time I take my bible with me to the restroom. I seem to be able to focus better there, not sure why. Anyway for what it is worth, it helps me sometimes to at least remain consistent, that is in reading my Bible.



What a perfect way to celebrate Reformation Day! Think of good ol' Brother Martin in the Tower as you do it!


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you all for the suggestions, I think they are all quite good... though the last one seems like it will be the winner. 

I have been dealing with some of the problems that I was raving about in the beginning, and while not solved I have come to a point where I will be able to tolerate them.... for now.

I did find that listening to the Bible was a great idea. Once I started to listen to it, I found a few verses that were quite convicting.... which are always the best ones. And not only that, but it sparked some questions which drove me deeper into the text on my own. Of course, I also made a new friend who simply rocks and she is very encouraging! 

My thanks to you all again, I hope some of your ideas help the others who said they were dealing with the same problems.

Thanks again,
Very Very Much!

Joshua


----------

